# ERBIL | Downtown Erbil by EMAAR | U/C



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Downtown Erbil


^^^^

New ( Downtown ) (Residential , business and financial district ) .























:cheers::cheers:

^^^^






















































​


























































​





project site : Gulan st .next to Ster tower


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

mohammed ghani said:


> project site : Gulan st .next to Ster tower


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

mohammed ghani said:


>


New ( Downtown ) (Residential , business and financial district )


----------



## Robin harki (Apr 15, 2013)

Emmar Company Project -Erbil 
Erbil Downtown project 
build by Emmar on Gulan Street in Erbil.
-Start in 5/5/2013


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## Robin harki (Apr 15, 2013)

is the image erbil or


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Robin harki said:


> is the image erbil or


Of course Erbil

Erbil 2013


----------



## JubbaTheHutt (Apr 24, 2013)

Greetings,

Does anyone know who their local partner is on this project (assuming they have one)? My money is on Farouq Group whom they just partered with on the Dukan Tourist City project in Suli.

Any leads or technical data would be great!


----------



## JubbaTheHutt (Apr 24, 2013)

Anyone have any updates or more information?


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

JubbaTheHutt said:


> Anyone have any updates or more information?


sorry we don’t have more info


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Project site


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Emaar office 05/07/2013






































From : https://www.facebook.com/Emaar.Iraq?fref=ts


----------



## Hafez Shkair (Jul 13, 2013)

Greeting of the day,
Kindly anyone have an idea about Marriott Hotel opening, HR? i am interested in, i am a hotelier with a luxurious 7 stars hotel previous experience


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Hafez Shkair said:


> Greeting of the day,
> Kindly anyone have an idea about Marriott Hotel opening, HR? i am interested in, i am a hotelier with a luxurious 7 stars hotel previous experience


For more info :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1567840&highlight=

Dear Mr.Hafez 
Marriott hotel in the first stages of construction .I guess it will be completed around end of 2015 or after that . My regards MG .


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Emaar office


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Source : https://www.facebook.com/Emaar.Iraq


----------



## erbilarchitect (Aug 28, 2013)

Greetings,
I'm an Iraqi architect & I wonder if Emaar in need for local staff for their Downtown Erbil Project in Erbil?
If so, how & where to submit my CV?

Many thanks and regards..


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Downtown Erbil
^^^^




New ( Downtown ) (Residential , business and financial district ) .


















































​


----------



## Ramdona (Sep 12, 2013)

My regards MG .


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

:cheers::cheers:

^^^^

















​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

:cheers::cheers:

^^^^






















































​


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Looking good, well done...


----------



## Khalid Al-Jumaili (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi guys

This is exclusive photo of the project "Downtown Erbil" taken by me, because I will be part of the project soon. All what I can say is that a team from Dubai are coming to Erbil soon for opining day, so they have to open the new office of Emaar.

I will provide you different photos of the master plan next week.

Kind regards,
Khalid


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

^^


















​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

​


----------



## Jafhmes (Sep 21, 2013)

Anyone have any updates or more information?


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/Emaar.Iraq


















​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

mohammed ghani said:


> https://www.facebook.com/Emaar.Iraq
> 
> 
> 
> ...
































​


----------



## Mastermind7 (Oct 8, 2013)

Erbil is the Dubai of the North


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Mastermind7 said:


> Erbil is the Dubai of the North


Yup :cheers: .


----------



## MichalHajek (Jul 31, 2011)

Why, I ask why... Is Emaar replicating all its buildings everywhere, I mean everywhere! You can clearly see Emaar Square buildings from Downtown Dubai, except the tall towers, but no originality as well :bash:


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

MichalHajek said:


> Why, I ask why... Is Emaar replicating all its buildings everywhere, I mean everywhere! You can clearly see Emaar Square buildings from Downtown Dubai, except the tall towers, but no originality as well :bash:


^^^^
So true




BigM said:


> the same in dubai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Majed (Oct 4, 2012)

^^^Good catch Lol 

Emaar probably loves this design


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/Emaar.Iraq














​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

​


----------



## Khalid Al-Jumaili (Jan 23, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/Emaar.Iraq
https://www.twitter.com/EmaarIraq


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/Emaar.Iraq

https://www.twitter.com/EmaarIraq


















​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/ErbilDowntown

​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

​


----------



## MichalHajek (Jul 31, 2011)

WTF :nuts:

EMAAR really is replicating Downtown Dubai piece by piece :lol::lol:

Just look at those two highreses behind three "Emaar Square" buildings... they are actually higher version of Claren Towers in DD

Why is Emaar doing this? hno:


----------



## Khalid Al-Jumaili (Jan 23, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/DowntownErbil


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/ErbilCityProjects

​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Claren Towers , Downtown Erbil











​


----------

